# elevation creatinine



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD for "elevation of creatinine"..

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## santha (Dec 27, 2008)

What about code 794.4

Thanks and regards,
Santa


----------



## hthompson (Apr 5, 2010)

I was looking for this information as well.

Is it popular belief that the 794 codes are for lab tests?  I usually use the 790 codes for abnormal labs, but if the 794 section is acceptable for labs, it might be more specific some of the time.

I have always hesitated to put any of those 794 codes on labs... 

What do you do?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 5, 2010)

I think 794.4 .

Please find in ICD 9 CM under index of diseases 

Findings -- > Creatinine clearance --> 794.4

Renal function, in nephrology, is an indication of the state of the kidney and its role in renal physiology. Glomerular filtration rate (GFR) describes the flow rate of filtered fluid through the kidney. Creatinine clearance rate (CCr or CrCl) is the volume of blood plasma that is cleared of creatinine per unit time and is a useful measure for approximating the GFR. Both GFR and CCr may be accurately calculated by comparative measurements of substances in the blood and urine, or estimated by formulas using just a blood test result (eGFR and eCCr).

Hope this helps!


----------



## hthompson (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks!  Great answer and research to back it up!  I forget that the Abnormal Findings section is there.  I will try to file that in my permanent memory bank, LOL.

Thanks again!


----------



## kbowermosz (Apr 10, 2010)

vj_tiwari said:


> I think 794.4 .
> 
> Please find in ICD 9 CM under index of diseases
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a good answer. As a student I like to search this site and research the answers to help me learn. You were a big help in my studying tonight.
Karen M
student, Richmond, VA


----------

